# Large fish kill reported in Chesapeake Bay



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

Damn, Damn, Damn !!!

http://www.centredaily.com/2011/01/05/2433714/large-fish-kill-reported-in-chesapeake.html

http://www.digitaljournal.com/article/302175


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

that's crazy


----------



## Conway (Nov 24, 2000)

Large amounts of gulls have been working the Bay Bridge for over a week,now it is obvious why?


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Saw that happen down in South Padre Island TX back in the 80's they had a cold snap and the water temps dropped and fish were floating everywhere. I mean not just baitfish but huge trout and redfish too. A couple of months later the fishing was so good it got boring. You could catch 30 fish on 30 casts...crazy


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

Tracker16 said:


> Saw that happen down in South Padre Island TX back in the 80's they had a cold snap and the water temps dropped and fish were floating everywhere. I mean not just baitfish but huge trout and redfish too. A couple of months later the fishing was so good it got boring. You could catch 30 fish on 30 casts...crazy


Tracker I hope this become the same scenario !!!!


----------



## SureFireSurf (Jul 6, 2010)

So a large fish kill would actually help you catch more fish next year? This seems counter-intuitive to me could you explain?


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

I hope it doesn't yield in another dismal year for jumbo spot in the bay


----------



## odagled2004 (May 20, 2010)

Darwinism at work? Larger, stronger,healthier fish are left for us to catch? I hope.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Yeah...lets hope the strong, smart fish went south on time lol


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

Dang you sure pile up a bunch of frozen bait. Sure is a waste of a good fishery.


----------



## dcheng01 (Dec 1, 2010)

Now we know croakers and spots still hang around this time of the year.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

SureFireSurf said:


> So a large fish kill would actually help you catch more fish next year? This seems counter-intuitive to me could you explain?


Sorry didn't mean to imply it would help. It was just an observation. I was only stationed there from the time of the cold snap in late Dec until the following June. But it appeared not to hurt the fishing any. Lets keep our fingers crossed


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

WV Cobbmullet said:


> Dang you sure pile up a bunch of frozen bait. Sure is a waste of a good fishery.


We should all head down to SPSP with trash bags and fill our freez....err, I mean help clean up the beach


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

natures way of getting rig of stupid fish that should have been out of here by November. all those little spot didnt have any mature spot to follow out of the bay when it was time to go. i thought it was strange still hooking little spot in November.


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

*Wow!*

I am speechless, that is crazy! over 2 million, damn.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Seems to me that people that can't understand the science behind things will turn to the Lord for answers! Kinda makes ya' think for a second, doesn't it? It's all just one big cycle.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

just saw the report on ch. 11 news, seems like cold water shock killed the fish, the same thing happened i flordia last year, cold water killer millions of snook, bone fish, permit and manatees were dying also. saw some pics. of groups of sea cows clustering around warm water power plant discharges.


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

The good thing is that it happened from natural causes and not human causes.


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

Spot and croaker fishing was horrible last year. But White Perch was the catch of the day. I hope this doesnt mean a repeat of no Jumbo Spot and Croakers this year.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

G-Hype said:


> Spot and croaker fishing was horrible last year. But White Perch was the catch of the day. I hope this doesnt mean a repeat of no Jumbo Spot and Croakers this year.


 to me croaker fishin wasnt 1/2 bad last year. it was the lack of jumbo spots in the mid bay compared to 2009 where they were at full effect at KN.


----------



## thaimonkee (Oct 2, 2010)

so it was the cold weather that killed the fish here and disease that killed the birds and fish in Jersey?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...d=201817256339889828327.0004991bca25af104a22b

shows all the killings together...


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

earl of DC said:


> to me croaker fishin wasnt 1/2 bad last year. it was the lack of jumbo spots in the mid bay compared to 2009 where they were at full effect at KN.


Really I didnt get much croaker last year until I went to Delaware. One of my favorite Captains was anticipating great spot fishing for this coming season. At least before this big fish kill. I wonder what it's going to be like now.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

G-Hype said:


> Really I didnt get much croaker last year until I went to Delaware. One of my favorite Captains was anticipating great spot fishing for this coming season. At least before this big fish kill. I wonder what it's going to be like now.


yeah i was hoping for the spot this year also like it was in 2009. Now


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Birds falling from the sky, millions of dying fish, explosives in the mail.... just saying...:beer::fishing: better get some more fishing in while I can or when I can .


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

earl of DC said:


> yeah i was hoping for the spot this year also like it was in 2009. Now


Right. Now it's anyones guess at this point. Time will tell. opcorn:


----------

